# last week of hunting did good



## julian faedo (Jan 12, 2016)

the last week of hunting in Calhoun County Georgia, got my big buck and pick up some bacon to


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice heavy buck and porkers.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2016)

Package deal. Congrats.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 12, 2016)

Great buck!! They don't get any nicer than that. Good hog hunt also.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 13, 2016)

gorgeous buck!  nasty hogs

Congrats old fella!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 13, 2016)

That's one of those pic 5 for $24.95 deals LOL. Congrats


----------



## DSGB (Jan 13, 2016)

Great mass on that buck!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 13, 2016)

Congrats on the kills !!

Condolences on all the work


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 13, 2016)

That'll be a hard week to top.  Congrats!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice closing week. Awesome buck. Congrats!!


----------



## RNC (Jan 13, 2016)

You da man !!!

Congrats on a massive haul of meat 



Nice buck by the way ...lol


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 14, 2016)

Way to go!  Congrats!


----------



## antharper (Jan 15, 2016)

Congrats, nice buck and some sure enough fat pigs


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 17, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Larry Tillman (Jan 17, 2016)

Great buck way to go


----------



## Designasaurus (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow - great buck and a bunch of pigs.  Can't hope for any better than that!  Congratulations!


----------



## Monty4x4 (Jan 22, 2016)

Dang Julian, good one!  Maybe I'll see it at Ron's later in the year.  What a stud.  

Send some of those hogs up the road to our place.  I had a trap set every trip this year and never got one.  Did you trap em or hunt em?


----------



## julian faedo (Jan 22, 2016)

Monty4x4 said:


> Dang Julian, good one!  Maybe I'll see it at Ron's later in the year.  What a stud.
> 
> Send some of those hogs up the road to our place.  I had a trap set every trip this year and never got one.  Did you trap em or hunt em?



Hi Alex, the buck is with Ron's he is going to do the mount for me so when your around Leary go see it. There was five hog's in the swamp and got four of them no traps, nice to hear from you again.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Jan 22, 2016)

julian faedo said:


> Hi Alex, the buck is with Ron's he is going to do the mount for me so when your around Leary go see it. There was five hog's in the swamp and got four of them no traps, nice to hear from you again.



Good shooting buddy!!!


----------



## julian faedo (Jul 26, 2016)

got my mount from Whiddon's in Leary Ga.this week and it looks like Kim did another great work


----------



## Monty4x4 (Jul 26, 2016)

Awesome Julian! She did mine as well. She does great work!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice buck! Great looking mount!


----------

